# Re: Macbook won't complete startup...won't go past white screen



## AnnaE (Sep 22, 2012)

*Re: Macbook won't complete startup...won't go past white screen*

Hi,
I am facing the same problem. Macbook Pro (13 months young) won't go beyond white screen with apple and rotating grey circle. I know many of you guys have posted this already and there have been some hints. I've tried pressing the alt button, esc and eject after pressing the start button. No change. Is there anything else one of you can suggest me to do? (I am currently living in a country where it's a bit hard to get specialized support, since there is fe mac users and hardly any apple store that does more than selling products). I immensely appreciate your help! THANKS!


----------



## Chadiz86 (Jun 12, 2012)

Restart and hold down option (alt) this should allow you to boot into start up manager. If you see your hard drive (eg Macintosh HD), then the chances are you have a software error. If you just have a blank screen and only see your cursor... Then best make an appointment at your nearest Apple Service Centre as your hard drive might have failed.

More advanced users could FireWire/Thunderbolt their Mac to another Mac and run a permissions repair. Alternatively copy their user profile (Data) to an external, format and reinstall.

*Disk Warrior is great for Permissions Repair
*Carbon Copy Cloner is great to clone drives


----------

